# New Member



## treyg55 (Sep 23, 2015)

Whats up guys. New member here. Im on several other forums but lots of us are coming over here. Im 33 years old. 196 pounds 5'11" . Been training for several years. I Look foward to meeting some new brothers here. Thanks


----------



## SUKS2BU (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome......


----------



## brazey (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------

